
How big is the Python Family - oduvan
https://py.checkio.org/blog/how-big-is-the-python-family/
======
catdog
From the (at least somewhat) active projects Nuitka, a Python to C compiler
seems missing here.

[1] [http://nuitka.net/](http://nuitka.net/)

------
dTal
This is missing PyonR, which is Python as a Racket #lang.

On the flip side, I'm not sure that PythonNet should count, as it "uses a
standard CPython runtime".

